# Working and hunting on the road



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

I work out of state, we call it working on the road, i met a coyote hunter the other day that said he would take me hunting
and he did, he let me use one of his rifles and he put me on two yotes and a bobcat, sad to say i missed two out of the three but did get this big male, thanks Richard


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Pantherarms99 where are you working.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man... don't get too addicted to this predator hunting thing. Might be kinda hard to hold down a serious relationship.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good'un.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Excellent job man, can you tell me how that bobcat came in. How close did he get to you guys?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nice to have friends on the road.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Richard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice to know there are some truly fine fellow hunters out there. Great job on the yote and keep on enjoying what you do.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

good job man


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

now thats the way to build a buisness relation, not out on a golf course. good job!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Nice job Pantherarms99 where are you working.


Im working in Ardmore, Ok


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

singlesix said:


> Excellent job man, can you tell me how that bobcat came in. How close did he get to you guys?


We drove up on the bobcat while driving down a field road, there was a big brush pile that im sure he was hanging around in, got a close shot but missed


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank u everyone for the kind words, by the way we use a female invitation in r set that seemed to really work


----------

